# Warning about a dirt bag



## lfpiii (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi all,

I want to give you a warning about M2Corp out of Chicago. Supposedly these guys make magazine floor plates and other Colt, S&W, Glock, Beretta and Sig products. I made the stupid mistake of trying to purchase for them. They apparently do not respond to emails and have disconnected their phone. Several police orders have to been delivered so it is safe to say that they are dirt bags. Since I ordered via Paypal I might be able to get my money back. Sadly they had a good idea but very poor customer service will kill the business.

Luis


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

lfpiii said:


> Sadly they had a good idea but very poor customer service will kill the business.


Sounds to me as if they're already _out_ of business.


----------

